# house design software



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Nothing beats good old fashioned graph paper.


----------



## vector006 (May 21, 2013)

google sketch-up could be a good tool for cheap, otherwise you might have to fork out some money to buy one. nice thing about Sketch-up is there are a lot of premodeled furniture out there you can import.


----------

